# Fisch Turn Center



## GeraldH (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know how I could get a new belt for my fisch "midi-lathe"? It isn't a V-belt, it is flat with ridges that fit the pulley. I am pretty sure the JET midi lathe used to use this type of belt and I think it would be the same size but I don't know if they still do. Thanks


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Did you try www.beltsforanything.com


----------



## GeraldH (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't. I think with a phone call and a piece of string, I can get one though. Thanks,


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

You may also want to try one of these if the other link does not have your belt (they probably will).
http://kscdirect.com/item/PIX%2B230J6/A%2B%2526%2BI%2BPRODUCTS_J-POLY-V%2BBELT
or
http://www.motionindustries.com/miLocations.jsp?LANGUAGE=0

Your belt is probably a J belt or microgroove belt.
For the US the first number will be the length, then the J, then the number of ribs.
You may want to check the part number if you have the manual. For my Nova the part number was 6PJ584 which is metric. Converting the 584mm to inches is 22.99" so I needed a 230J6. Maybe you will be lucky with the length/part# also.


----------

